# Tca



## buttric (Jul 30, 2008)

Pt had TCA treatments for condylomata on both vulva and vaginal sites. ACOG recommends using the destructions codes 56501,57061. Another site said to use E/M codes. Which codes whould apply for this treatment?


----------



## dmaec (Jul 30, 2008)

my opinion is:  TCA (trichloroacetic acid), doesn't full under those codes for destruction; 56501 is "destruction of lesions(s), vulva;simple (eg, laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery).  TCA is an acid use.  They often try TCA first, before cryosurgery because cryo is very painful.  So, I think the E/M is the more appropriate way to code this. (going by the information you gave)


----------

